# Dropped Xperia Z3+, now screen has issues



## PrinnyKing (May 20, 2016)

Hi. I recently dropped my Xperia Z3+ from a height of about 3 or 4 feet to the ground. I picked it up and it was intact, the glass is perfect, the frame is perfect and so is the back cover. Not even a scratch anywhere. However, the screen immediately starting working bad. Everytime I unlock the phone after not using it for a couple of minutes, there appear a lot of 1 pixel tall horizontal purple/green lines across the screen that gradually start to disappear. Another problem the screen has is tha colors are reproduced vertically across the whole screen instead of just in its place. I mean, for example, if I put a green square icon over a black background, there will be a lighter green vertical band of color from the top of the screen to the bottom. *These are not my phone*, but they have a similar issue, so that you can see what I'm talking about. This problem with the colors happen with *every* color *everywhere*.

By the way, touch works flawlessly and all other phone functions too.

I'm wondering, is my screen broken or could it be some loose ribbon or something else? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

welcome to the forum...

its had a bad jolt and this makes it difficult to assess the extent of damage its had. my first action would be to rest the device to factory settings.giving the device a clean start, as a default setup may solve its jolt.

if not, this would need deeper investigation.
note: try to save all personal settings and backup any apps to your pc before starting afresh.


----------

